# Received a possibly fake corsair memory from ebay



## quicky008 (Jul 11, 2018)

I recently bought a 4gb ddr3 1600 mhz corsair value select memory from ebay.It was delivered today-however on inspecting it i found it rather suspicious-its packaging and product label looked markedly different from what is generally found in an authentic corsair product.Here are some of its photos:

package front
Imgur
Imgur
Imgur

Can anyone please check them and confirm whether it is indeed fake or not?I have seen many value select modules in the past but they looked entirely different from this one-even the logo of corsair appears to have been wrongly printed on this ram.Moreover i think there's no sign of any serial number on the ram.

I haven't tested it on my pc yet-the seller claimed that its a genuine ram and will show up as a corsair module in cpu-z.But does that necessarily mean that this ram is authentic?I've heard that the SPD info in the ram can be faked by skilled forgers.

Should open a claim on ebay and ask for a refund?Please advice.


----------



## Vyom (Jul 11, 2018)

There should be a serial. And if you can register it online, that should prove if it's fake. If there is no serial, I am afraid, it might be fake.

Sidenote: Please link direct links of images. Or embed them in the post using [ IMG] tags. Or post a single album link which contains all images.
Your post is not mobile/tapatalk friendly.


----------



## quicky008 (Jul 11, 2018)

Thanks for your inputs,one thing that i forgot to mention was that seller had said that if any problems did arise with the ram,there's no need to take it to the service center as this ram has apparently been sourced from "import quota"-instead i should send it back to him to claim warranty.

Did he say so as the ram is fake and the people at the service center might recognize it and refuse to provide warranty?

And how can i determine its serial number without actually installing it on my pc?Isn't it supposed to be printed on the sticker that's visible on the ram?


----------



## nac (Jul 11, 2018)

Yes, there supposed to be a serial number printed on the sticker.
Going by the price, I would highly doubt even before placing the order. And after seller mentioning that it doesn't have manufacturer warranty, what made you to buy it.


----------



## patkim (Jul 11, 2018)

You can also write to indiaservice@corsair.com and try to get more details about this RAM. Send them necessary snapshots of the product and they might also provide required info. Also share with them the ebay seller details.

In my experience, India Corsair contact is prompt in replying to mails.

Generally brand new Corsair Value Select RAM in my opinion does not come in blister pack as shown in your image. It's very easy to repack used product in Blister Packaging. Corsair Value Select RAM generally  comes as shown in below image (Unless Company has changed packaging) Do verify this with the service center upfront.


----------



## quicky008 (Jul 11, 2018)

Actually i bought it in a rush and didn't take those factors into account-moreover the seller had a high rating and so i assumed that he wont sell me a fake product-Big mistake!

In the photos that i have posted is the serial number visible?But if the label on the ram itself is fake,cant the serial no also be a duplicitous one?They could have simply taken the s/no from a genuine corsair module and printed it on the sticker to make it appear authentic.

The corsair logo on the sticker looks strangely different,also in an original corsair ram the words value and select are printed with no gaps between them,but in this ram the gap exists.Also the font that has been used to print the words is different.

At the rear the white sticker bearing the image of a ship's mast and the word corsair on black background with a blue patch beside them are wrongly placed in this ram-its supposed to be on the left but in this ram its on the right.

Because of this i strongly suspect that the ram is fake.Last but not the least original value select rams sport a wider label-but the label on this module is unusually narrow.

Note:this is the link to the seller's page on ebay from whom the ram was purchased:

online.easy on eBay


----------



## Nerevarine (Jul 11, 2018)

This is the first time I'm seeing a corsair fake. Thanks for letting us know.  Looks like  the assholes are upping their brand game.


----------



## quicky008 (Jul 11, 2018)

Nerevarine said:


> This is the first time I'm seeing a corsair fake. Thanks for letting us know.  Looks like  the assholes are upping their brand game.


So it seems certain that this module is fake right?

Should i go ahead and ask for a refund from the seller?I wonder how he will react when i confront him with these facts-what should i do if he refuses to acknowledge that he has sold me a counterfeit ram?


----------



## Nerevarine (Jul 11, 2018)

No, Im not sure about this, better ask corsair official before taking any steps

You should never have bought from ebay man, Ive had horror story experiences with RAM from ebay.
I already mentioned in many threads, ebay is filled with Kingston and Transcend fakes, I never knew they are faking Corsair also.

There's a good chance your RAM may be a refurb original  corsair product also, so make sure its a fake befroe taking step forward

There's also a good chance it would be an OEM corsair RAM, not an end user sale product


----------



## quicky008 (Jul 11, 2018)

Even if its an OEM product or a refurb unit,the logo of corsair on it should have been the same as in the original,right?There shouldn't have been so may glaring differences between the style of printing and the appearance of the symbols-even the font used looks different.

I've sent an email to indiaservice@corsair.com-lets hope they will reply soon,i also posted a thread about this at the official corsair forum but till now no one has replied to it.

Is this corsair RAM genuine? - The Corsair User Forums


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jul 11, 2018)

It might be possible that ram is refurbished/oem/used corsair & sticker is fake corsair to make it look like new corsair ram.


----------



## quicky008 (Jul 11, 2018)

^That thought had crossed my mind-if i install it and it shows up as a corsair DIMM in cpu-z,then can it be assumed that the ram is indeed that of corsair?

Are there any tell-tale signs or foolproof methods that may be helpful in checking the authenticity of the ram?

Update:I had messaged the seller about this issue,he just replied back,stating that he was willing to take back the ram and issue a refund.He has also requested me to send it by india-post as their warehouse is in a remote location.Should i send it back right away or file a guarantee claim on ebay and return only when ebay approves it?Will the latter process be safer rather than dealing with the seller directly?

here's a transcript of his msg:

_"Hi,

Refer order & your message regarding product not working / compatability issue / not satisfied with product.

We are sorry for situation happened . We are ready to take product back and issue you a offer a refund.

Please send product return to below address and once we receive it we arrange to send a refund. Kindly send dispatch tracking via Ebay message & whatsapp 7O176891OO, as our warehouse is in remote so we encourage return shipping via India post for which we also pay postage to you. :-

Om Solutions Store,
B-534, EWS, AVas Vikas,
Near Shiv Shakti Mandir,
Rudrapur - 263153 Distt. U. S. Nagar
(Uttarakhand)
Mob. : 7017689100

Thanks! "_


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jul 11, 2018)

Only foolproof way is confirmation from corsair but as far as I know there is no way to spoof info of DIMM in cpu-z.


----------



## quicky008 (Jul 11, 2018)

^thanks,but the seller has agreed to take the ram back,should i still file a claim on ebay just to be on the safer side?


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jul 12, 2018)

Will seller give you another ram or will he refund the money?


----------



## billubakra (Jul 12, 2018)

Brother don't send it back without raising a claim with eBay first. Their cs is a mess anyways.


----------



## quicky008 (Jul 12, 2018)

@whitestar_999 :As you can see in the above message,the seller seems to have agreed to give a refund,so i am thinking of returning it now.

So I will file a claim on ebay -even though its gonna be a long winded process i hope it will be somewhat safer than dealing with the seller directly.


----------



## rijinpk1 (Jul 12, 2018)

quicky008 said:


> @whitestar_999 :As you can see in the above message,the seller seems to have agreed to give a refund,so i am thinking of returning it now.
> 
> So I will file a claim on ebay -even though its gonna be a long winded process i hope it will be somewhat safer than dealing with the seller directly.


product seems to be from some other brand,
and whatever the seller says, go through the ebay website to file an issue and refund rather than an outside settle for which ebay is not responsible for!
what will you do if the seller dont refund you?ebay will not help as you will have violated their policy by then.
go through the normal procedure after you get the confirmation from corsair.
Also post the product link here. was there really a manufacturer warranty specified over there?


----------



## quicky008 (Jul 12, 2018)

here's the link to the product page:

CORSAIR 4GB DDR3-1600 MHz (PC3-12800S) DESKTOP RAM 4 GB DDR3-1600 MHZ | eBay

the warranty info mentioned there appears to be misleading-even though its been stated there that its under manufacturer warranty,the seller himself said that i will have to send the product to him for rma in case any defects are found in it,which is really odd.

I've been trying to raise a claim since yesterday,but ebay is not letting me do so as the item was sent via fedex and they haven't yet updated its delivery status-so ebay is assuming that the product is still undelivered! Should i contact the folks over at fedex and request them to duly update the status so that i can raise the guarantee claim?

Update:a representative of corsair has confirmed on their forum that its most likely a fake ram-therefore hopefully this will help dispel any further doubts that might have still remained concerning the authenticity(or the lack thereof )of this #$%@! ram.


----------



## billubakra (Jul 12, 2018)

quicky008 said:


> here's the link to the product page:
> 
> CORSAIR 4GB DDR3-1600 MHz (PC3-12800S) DESKTOP RAM 4 GB DDR3-1600 MHZ | eBay
> 
> ...


When you said that the seller was telling you to take refund outside of ebay, that is fishy enough. Tell fedex cs to update the same so that the process can begin.


----------



## Nerevarine (Jul 12, 2018)

Get a refund, order RAM from primeabgb, mdcomputers, amazon only.


----------



## quicky008 (Jul 16, 2018)

i've already started a claim on ebay,however they are yet to response to my allegations of having been sold a counterfeit ram.Lets see how this goes...i hope those nitwits wont reject my claim.


----------



## quicky008 (Jul 19, 2018)

today i got a msg from ebay where they had asked me to send the item back to the seller via courier within 3 days.Strangely however the location to which ebay has directed me to ship the item back to is in Delhi,whereas when i had originally contacted the seller he had asked me to send it to his place which is Rudrapur in uttarakhand.

Is it possible that ebay might have given me the wrong address by mistake?I still have the packaging in which the ram was shipped and it appears to have been sent from rudrapur only,not Delhi.

So if the address that ebay has given me is not correct and i end up sending it there then the ram may get delivered to the wrong person or worse,even get lost.

What should i do now?Should i send it only after contacting ebay and verifying whether they have provided the correct address or not?


----------



## patkim (Jul 19, 2018)

It's better to get it clarified and sorted out directly from ebay. With ref of your return request number call them and get it cleared as to why the return address is now different.

There's an option to Contact Us and select your topic and choose Call Us or Call Me and get the contact number displayed thereafter for you to call. They might even assign a temporary tracking number for the call request.


----------



## topgear (Jul 20, 2018)

I think the sellers shop is in Delhi ( or as registered on ebay's file ) and his warehouse is in Rudrapur. So yeah, get things sorted by contacting ebay and seller both ( give ebay the screenshot of sellers message where he told you to send ram before for a refund ).


----------



## Nerevarine (Jul 21, 2018)

By the way quicky, i dug up an old picture i took of a transcend fake ram, just posting it here for everyone's nawlidge.
*www.dropbox.com/s/pb3xro2glgxbw0s/IMG_20150103_144402.jpg?dl=1


----------



## Nerevarine (Jul 21, 2018)

The cover is literally a piece of paper printed using a low quality inkjet. 100 % fake. I already owned a genuine transcend so was easier to compare.


----------



## quicky008 (Jul 21, 2018)

Thanks for sharing these images-they will prove to be handy for anyone who's thinking of buying a transcend memory module and wants to determine its authenticity after purchase.

However as far as my situation is concerned things unfortunately are not looking too well-its been almost two days since i messaged ebay to seek clarification about which is the right address but they still haven't replied to it,i am supposed to return the item to the seller by tomorrow ie 21st july and upload the proof of return shipment to ebay-but how can i do that as long as i dont know the proper shipping address?!

I contacted them by phone the day before yesterday and a woman who answered my call said that i need not return the item right now,she advised me to wait till 21st july and said that someone from their claims team will contact me by then and let me know what needs to be done.But i wonder how reliable that representative really was and whether what she said to me was at all true or not.

What will i do if don't hear from ebay by tomorrow and therefore fail to return the product? Will they close the case and dismiss my claim?

I did however contact the buyer in the meantime and he too has confirmed that ebay has given me the wrong address-it has nothing to do with him at all.Its just like someone pointed out earlier-their customer service is truly messed up!

moral of the story: think twice(or maybe even thrice or more)before you buy something from ebay!


----------



## Nerevarine (Jul 21, 2018)

*What will i do if don't hear from ebay by tomorrow and therefore fail to return the product? Will they close the case and dismiss my claim?*

Yes most likely that is what will happen, always assume the worst when it comes to ebay.


----------



## quicky008 (Jul 23, 2018)

A rep from ebay did call me on saturday ie 21st july and admitted that they had in fact mistakenly given me the wrong address-he said that the address that the seller had provided earlier was the correct one and asked me to send the item there and upload its proof within 24th july.

I dispatched it via dtdc on saturday itself-its supposed to take around 5 days to reach its destination.Now i've got to wait and see what happens....lets hope there are no more nasty surprises awaiting me this time around.


----------



## quicky008 (Jul 26, 2018)

There have been some rather untoward developments in this matter-today a person from ebay called me and said that they wont be able to take further actions in this case and may reject my claim as the courier receipt that i had uploaded as the proof of return shipment is "invalid".

According to ebay,the receipt must contain the full address of the addressee,specific product name,the weight of the consignment and the company's stamp.They have asked me to provide an updated receipt which will include all of the aforesaid details by tomorrow,otherwise they will close the case in seller's favour due to "lack of information".

I was really surprised by this as all the details that they claim are missing are present in the receipt-the address of the recipient has been mentioned clearly but due to lack of space ,the courier guy had written it in brief by mentioning only the recipient's name,the name of his city and its pin code- afaik this is the standard practice that is followed everywhere and i cant see why it is unacceptable to them.I had returned sundry items to ebay sellers on many previous occasions via dtdc and they'd given me their receipts in the same format,but i never faced such issues earlier.

They didn't mention the item's name in the receipt but described it as "computer parts " and its weight has been described as "M" to indicate that the item was of minimum weight.Their standard stamp is also present in the document.

I immediately contacted my local dtdc office and asked whether they can provide me with an updated receipt with the necessary details,but they said it was not possible as once the receipt is prepared it cannot be altered or changed.However they said they can provide me with the declaration form that i had to fill up while sending the item-it contained the full address of the seller as well as the actual name of the item that was being sent.


This a really troublesome situation and i dont understand what i am gonna do-if i fail to provide them with the duly updated receipt they are surely gonna reject my claim,despite the fact that the item has been sent back and already been delivered to the seller today(acc. to the tracking details given on dtdc's website).So if they reject my claim now i will end up losing not just my money but the item as well as its no longer with me.

This is tantamount to cheating and i think ebay is deliberately driving me into a stalemate to avoid giving my money back,even though there is enough proof that the item has been sent back to the seller within the given time-frame.Is there any possible way to convince them to return my money,or am i simply done for?!

Please advice(and accept my apologies for the long post).


----------



## billubakra (Jul 26, 2018)

quicky008 said:


> There have been some rather untoward developments in this matter-today a person from ebay called me and said that they wont be able to take further actions in this case and may reject my claim as the courier receipt that i had uploaded as the proof of return shipment is "invalid".
> 
> According to ebay,the receipt must contain the full address of the addressee,specific product name,the weight of the consignment and the company's stamp.They have asked me to provide an updated receipt which will include all of the aforesaid details by tomorrow,otherwise they will close the case in seller's favour due to "lack of information".
> 
> ...


Ebay is going down the drain on 14th August. Shoot a mail to the management of Flipkart, they own ebay India and are switching it off next month. Post on fk and ebay's social media pages.
Raise a complaint to the consumer department at pgpportal.


----------



## patkim (Jul 27, 2018)

It seems ebay is trying to totally escape refund claim. That's surprising. I had an instance where I received a wrong product and my claim was well settled by ebay without any issues.

I suggest now you also contact the seller and get a written proof (may be an email) that he indeed has received the item as expected (also show him the website tracking info from courier) and submit that proof to ebay as well along with a declaration from the courier.


----------



## quicky008 (Jul 27, 2018)

^Thanks for the inputs-it seems the only way to get my money back now(if at all)is to get a confirmation from the seller that he has indeed received the item-if he acknowledges that then i hope ebay will not reject my claim on the account of a mere technicality.

But what if the seller himself is also fraudulent and claims that he didn't receive the item?In that case will i have to obtain some kind of documentation from the courier company to establish that they have really delivered it to him?

Yes,it seems they are trying to avoid giving my money back by resorting to such deceitful trickery-1st they give me a wrong address for returning the item,then after the item has already been sent back they are claiming that the courier receipt is not in proper format and thus they will reject my claim! What does the courier's receipt matter anyway as long as it can be established that the seller has received the item?!


----------



## billubakra (Jul 27, 2018)

They are avoiding your complaint as they are winding up and need to close all cases before tat. 
To be on the safe side, send an email. Please don't rely on the seller. He might be a good person, but you never know. Also record all telephonic conversations made with the seller.


----------



## quicky008 (Jul 27, 2018)

^send an email to whom?usually i communicate with ebay through their messages option.Will ebay really cease to exist after 14th august?

Do you have the email ids of the higher officials of ebay ?


----------



## billubakra (Jul 27, 2018)

@quicky008

^send an email to whom?usually i communicate with ebay through their messages option.

kalyan@flipkart.com Google other mail ids of the management members.

Will ebay really cease to exist after 14th august?
Yes.

Do you have the email ids of the higher officials of ebay?
No. But keep fk's management in loop. Also post on their social media websites.


----------



## patkim (Jul 27, 2018)

You should keep perusing this continuously with ebay and seller.
Also if seller refuses to respond show him the proof of delivery.

Get proof of delivery from the courier company. They usually have it, they just don't give it to sender unlike register AD of postal mail. Show the proof of delivery in addition to the declaration from courier to ebay as well.


----------



## billubakra (Jul 27, 2018)

patkim said:


> You should keep perusing this continuously with ebay and seller.
> Also if seller refuses to respond show him the proof of delivery.
> 
> Get proof of delivery from the courier company. They usually have it, they just don't give it to sender unlike register AD of postal mail. Show the proof of delivery in addition to the declaration from courier to ebay as well.



OP can get POD no issues, but what if ebay or the seller says that didn't receive the item in the box. I am sorry, I am not being negative but both ebay and the seller looks suspicious here.
OP send the mail brother.


----------



## patkim (Jul 27, 2018)

I understand your point. It's true that both ebay and seller look suspicious.

However in principle it's the responsibility of the receiver to immediately inform the sender if the box is empty. Since they have silently accepted the parcel, this argument should not stand valid now and it would expose how cheap the seller or ebay can ever be if they take up such an argument now a few days after receipt of the item.

Sending mails to mgmt & concerned and recording it certainly is necessary as well but additionally OP should keep perusing this continuously with seller & ebay so that OP has better control over the whole issue. That includes everything from sending emails, phone recordings, and constant follow-ups, collecting all possible evidences and proving your point.

OP should call ebay and ask that he want's to talk to higher authorities and explain the matter to them as well in addition to the immediate representative who attend the call or come on messaging services.


----------



## quicky008 (Jul 27, 2018)

i sent a message to the seller yesterday and requested him to confirm that he has received the parcel,but as of yet he still hasn't responded-therefore his motives does appear to be questionable;normally he responds within 6-7 hrs to any enquiry,hence its highly suspicious as to why he still hasn't given me any confirmation even though the item was delivered to him yesterday morning-if he didn't receive the item or ran into any other issues then he should have apprised me of it immediately after getting my message.

As today is supposed to be the last day for uploading the updated receipt with the necessary corrections and dtdc wont give me any new receipt,i am thinking of making those changes myself(ie writing the full name and address of seller)on the receipt after covering up the older text with correction fluid-i dont know whether those cretins will accept it or not but this is a last ditch attempt to resolve this situation-if it fails i dont know what i will do.Btw the local dtdc office at my place has sent me a photo showing the signature of the person who collected the item during delivery-should i upload it to ebay as well?

And i will certainly send the emails recounting the whole incident to the management team of Fk,i will also see if i can talk to any senior officials of ebay on the phone.

Ebay is subjecting me to unnecessary harassment over a very trivial matter-also they shoudn't have asked me to submit an updated receipt on such short notice.Things like this take time to get done,if at all and a company like ebay and their staff should be aware of it-despite that,it seems they have orchestrated this whole situation so that they can reject my claim over a meagre technicality-and from their actions it appears that they are in collusion with the seller who is also another fraudster.


----------



## billubakra (Jul 27, 2018)

quicky008 said:


> i sent a message to the seller yesterday and requested him to confirm that he has received the parcel,but as of yet he still hasn't responded-therefore his motives does appear to be questionable;normally he responds within 6-7 hrs to any enquiry,hence its highly suspicious as to why he still hasn't given me any confirmation even though the item was delivered to him yesterday morning-if he didn't receive the item or ran into any other issues then he should have apprised me of it immediately after getting my message.
> 
> As today is supposed to be the last day for uploading the updated receipt with the necessary corrections and dtdc wont give me any new receipt,i am thinking of making those changes myself(ie writing the full name and address of seller)on the receipt after covering up the older text with correction fluid-i dont know whether those cretins will accept it or not but this is a last ditch attempt to resolve this situation-if it fails i dont know what i will do.Btw the local dtdc office at my place has sent me a photo showing the signature of the person who collected the item during delivery-should i upload it to ebay as well?
> 
> ...


Don't edit the receipt yourself, DON'T.
I don't understand why are you taking so long to send them a mail or post on their social media? Do you have the seller's number from your last conversation?


----------



## billubakra (Jul 27, 2018)

patkim said:


> I understand your point. It's true that both ebay and seller look suspicious.
> 
> However in principle it's the responsibility of the receiver to immediately inform the sender if the box is empty. Since they have silently accepted the parcel, this argument should not stand valid now and it would expose how cheap the seller or ebay can ever be if they take up such an argument now a few days after receipt of the item.
> 
> ...


About your second paragraph,"I was busy blah blah" many reasons will come before you.


----------



## quicky008 (Jul 27, 2018)

billubakra said:


> Don't edit the receipt yourself, DON'T.
> I don't understand why are you taking so long to send them a mail or post on their social media? Do you have the seller's number from your last conversation?



well if editing the receipt myself is a very idea then what should i do?They have asked me to give a suitable response by tonight under the "Gurantee claims" section of their site-should i tell them that i dont have any updated receipt but dtdc has given me the declaration form as well as the photo showing the seller's signature on the delivery form?Will they accept if i give them those as proof of delivery?

I couldn't post any info about my situation on their social media sites as it happened only recently and i really was pressed for time.However i will get on it right away and wont delay the matter any further.

I do have the seller's no but i have never attempted to call him directly,till date i have only communicated with him via messages.However as he is not responding to my messages i think its time to give him a call.

Please give me your suggestions-i dont have much time left to respond to their demands regarding my claim.Should i just tell them the truth and see if they play along?


----------



## billubakra (Jul 27, 2018)

1. Send mails and post on social media
2. If you edit the receipt then it can backfire if this thing reaches the consumer court
3. Send them whatever proofs dtdc has given you
4. Ask dtdc for the weight of the parcel. They do weigh every parcel. Mark Mr. Shubashish, the owner who is also from Kolkata, if dtdc doesn't provide you the details
5. Call the seller first thing tomorrow and record the conversation
Don't worry they won't be able to dupe you.


----------



## quicky008 (Jul 28, 2018)

the worst that i had feared has happened-ebay has rejected my claim!

Yesterday i had sent the emails with the declaration form as well as the photo with the seller's sign on dtdc's delivery form to ebay's customer care,as well as to a couple of other senior officials of FK but it seems all my efforts were in vain!

Today in the morning they have sent a message to my ebay account,stating that my claim has been rejected as i have "failed" to provide the proof of return shipment.

I immediately rang up the seller who kept disconnecting my calls at first-then after a couple of tries when he did speak to me he sounded rather arrogant and evasive-he said that he is traveling by train and so i will have to call him back after some time-but as i didn't give up he finally did confess that he has got the item back-he also said that as i have raised the claim on ebay,its not his responsibility to refund my money-ebay is supposed to handle it.Then he stated that i will have to call him back tomorrow after 10am and hung up abruptly.

I recorded the entire conversation on my phone and so i have proof that the seller has received the item as he said so himself.Then i contacted ebay's customer care and told them the entire thing-the person who spoke with me said that even though they have closed my claim,if i can furnish a written proof  that the seller has got the item back then they will return my money,but they wont be reimbursing the cost of shipping.

He told me to contact the seller and ask him to send an email with his confirmation to my ebay-registered mail id,and once he sends that he asked me to forward it to their department.When i asked whether i could send the record of the telephonic conversation as the proof of item being delivered to seller he stated that it wont be acceptable-they want written proof.

So i have sent a message to the seller once again and asked him to confirm in writing that he has got the item as soon as possible-if he doesn't reply or ignores my message then i suppose i will have to give him a call once again tomorrow!!


----------



## billubakra (Jul 28, 2018)

So sorry to hear about the same. You have all the proofs, recording, receipts etc. but to get your money back a lawsuit is the only option it seems. Keep mailing the management of FK. How much did you pay for it? And did you get the weight of the package from dtdc? Please post on social media and post the link here. I am sure digitians active on those websites will flood it with comments.


----------



## Nerevarine (Jul 28, 2018)

We should have a sticky post vilifying ebay, snapdeal and the likes.


----------



## quicky008 (Jul 28, 2018)

Yeah dtdc informed me that the item weighed 60gms-in the email i sent ebay yesterday i had mentioned this too.Despite that they ignored all the facts that could have easily proved that the item was successfully delivered and closed my claim!

They didn't even bother to contact the seller and confirm whether he has got the item back or not-acc. to the ebay representative i spoke with earlier today,since i didn't provide the courier receipt in their prescribed format with all the info they needed,my claim wasn't considered as valid and was rejected,despite the fact that they could have contacted the seller themselves at any time or confirmed by some other means that i have truly sent back to the right address.The excuse that they are giving me for rejecting my claim is absolutely preposterous!

i had paid Rs 1899 for the item plus 150 more for shipping it back-they have said that if can furnish written proof from the seller then they will refund the cost of the item but wont reimburse the shipping charges.

i checked  ebay india's official FB page yesterday but couldn't find any option to post anything there-they just have an option for messaging.I think they know that if they allow people to post on their fb page then it will be flooded with comments from hordes of disgruntled ebay customers-so i think they might have deliberately disabled this option.Will messaging them on facebook yield any useful results?

This is the page in question:

eBay India

Do they have any other pages apart from this?Will i try to contact the customer helpline of the international ebay site and ask them to look into this matter? Also are these morons active on twitter?


----------



## patkim (Jul 28, 2018)

While the claim is closed, you may not be able to re-open the claim in the system from your end. However you should continue the phone communication with ebay  and continue to share the details of your case further on this matter and ask to reopen the claim. Earlier when I had some queries on my claim they had given me this mail id incswebhelp@ebay.com check if this is still the same of has changed over a period of time and push your case further.


----------



## quicky008 (Jul 28, 2018)

^many thanks for that-will write to them as well shortly.


----------



## billubakra (Jul 28, 2018)

Mark a mail to everyone at Flipkart too. Lodge a grievance here CPGRAMS-Home


----------



## quicky008 (Jul 28, 2018)

yesterday i sent emails to the following FK ids:

kalyan@flipkart.com,
sachin@flipkart.com,
cs@flipkart.com
business@flipkart.com

Are these enough or do i need to send out more emails to other officials/governing bodies of FK as well?if yes,can you please suggest who else on Fk i can address my emails to.

And thanks for the suggestion regarding CPGRAMS-i had no idea that such a platform even existed in India.Will these guys put pressure on ebay and/or the seller in question to refund my money if i register the details of my case at their site?


----------



## patkim (Jul 28, 2018)

You can also register on *www.consumercomplaints.in/ and file your complaint therein against ebay. This site only acts as middleman. They will certainly notify your complaint to ebay, however if ebay does not come forward to resolve it may remain pending but you do your job of raising your concern anyway and it gets listed by online search engines too.


----------



## billubakra (Jul 29, 2018)

quicky008 said:


> yesterday i sent emails to the following FK ids:
> 
> kalyan@flipkart.com,
> sachin@flipkart.com,
> ...



TBH I don't know about any other email addresses.
That is a sarkari website. But they do issue a letter to the concerned and if its written then it will work for you. Personally I used it for complaining against the pathetic services of SHITtel broadband. It worked initially but then this horrible company used to update that we have settled the issue with customer and these babus used to close the ticket. They don't have the power to issue a letter to the seller but ebay instead.
Since ebay India is shutting down so I would suggest you to be ready for a lawsuit. Don't loose that recording. What is the name of the seller and where is he based? Let us all give him some reviews before ebay bids adieu.


----------



## quicky008 (Jul 29, 2018)

i just had a talk with the seller-that slippery b*stard is behaving very rudely and saying that as long as ebay doesn't ask him to confirm that he has received the item he wont do so.

here's the record of the conversation:
call_10-47-49_OUT_7017689100.amr

The seller's name is online.easy:

online.easy on eBay

And he is based in rudrapur,uttarakhand


----------



## quicky008 (Jul 29, 2018)

update:The seller contacted me right now and said that i should send him a message on ebay to confirm the receipt of the item as well as leave him a positive feedback-then and only then he will acknowledge that he has received the item!!

This is highly ridiculous-when i asked why should i leave him any positive feedback even though he is not cooperating with me,he said that the outcome of the whole situation will depend on whether i give him the positive feedback or not-and how this thing ends will depend on me......

I have recorded this conversation as well.Should i send all the recordings to ebay now?

here's the latest one:

call_11-56-16_IN_+917017689100.amr


----------



## billubakra (Jul 29, 2018)

quicky008 said:


> update:The seller contacted me right now and said that i should send him a message on ebay to confirm the receipt of the item as well as leave him a positive feedback-then and only then he will acknowledge that he has received the item!!
> 
> This is highly ridiculous-when i asked why should i leave him any positive feedback even though he is not cooperating with me,he said that the outcome of the whole situation will depend on whether i give him the positive feedback or not-and how this thing ends will depend on me......
> 
> ...



They won't listen to the recordings as they are busy winding up. But send them so that you have every proof if you shift to consumer court.
Leave him a good rating, take its screenshot and let's see. I am sure that the rating can be edited later on.


----------



## billubakra (Jul 29, 2018)

Jusy checked the seller is supposedly selling Intel processors, older gen though, for less than 500 including gst. You should have stayed away man.
Listened to the latest recording. He won't do shit even if you give a positive feedback the way he is talking. Do one thing give him a rating, at least get this thing out of his mouth as many times as you can on the phone that he has received the item. And please find a good cosumer court expert.


----------



## patkim (Jul 29, 2018)

In addition to your main issue, you should also complaint to ebay about this seller. Both are unprofessional and unwilling to solve your problem but when you complaint it gets recorded.


----------



## quicky008 (Jul 29, 2018)

^whats the procedure to file the complaint?



billubakra said:


> Jusy checked the seller is supposedly selling Intel processors, older gen though, for less than 500 including gst. You should have stayed away man.
> Listened to the latest recording. He won't do shit even if you give a positive feedback the way he is talking. Do one thing give him a rating, at least get this thing out of his mouth as many times as you can on the phone that he has received the item. And please find a good cosumer court expert.



i sent another email to ebay with the recordings this morning but they have replied stating they can't do anything as i didn't provide valid proof of dispatch-to add insult to the injury they have asked me again to pack the item "properly" and send it to the seller,which is absolutely preposterous as the item is already with the seller and its not possible for me to "send it" again.

is it a good idea to give any kind of positive feedback to the seller?Can the feedback be revised later?There's nothing we can do if the seller refuses to acknowledge the receipt of the item even after getting good feedback-by now its totally clear that he is a cheater and a fraud of the highest order.


----------



## Nerevarine (Jul 29, 2018)

At this point, I dont think ebay CC will care at all. What you can do is do some complaints in consumer forum and/or approach external sources.

Others who have faced this, may have more information regarding this.


----------



## quicky008 (Jul 29, 2018)

i tried to file a grievance at CPGRAMs,while registering they are giving the option to upload just one document with my complaint.Now which document should i upload?


----------



## Anorion (Jul 29, 2018)

Hey @quicky008 pls send me all the details in a mail to aditya.m [at] 9dot9.in 
thanks


----------



## nac (Jul 29, 2018)

Is there no option to escalate the complaint to higher level in ebay itself?


----------



## quicky008 (Jul 29, 2018)

@Anorion-thanks,will send you an email soon.

@nac-no buddy,there is no such option-it seems they don't give a damn about their consumers.And with the impending shut down of ebay on 14th august,the sellers seem to have become more desperate than ever and are trying to cheat rampantly to make a few odd bucks while they still can.


----------



## quicky008 (Jul 29, 2018)

@Anorion:Email sent,kindly check your inbox.


----------



## billubakra (Jul 30, 2018)

quicky008 said:


> i tried to file a grievance at CPGRAMs,while registering they are giving the option to upload just one document with my complaint.Now which document should i upload?


Use image/file hosting websites and include the links in the mail itself.


----------



## quicky008 (Jul 30, 2018)

i have lodged a grievance at cpgrams-not sure whether any good will come of it or not but we need to wait and see....

while registering at cpgrams,they gave me the option to lodge a complaint directly at the official website of the ministry of consumer affairs(INGRAM)-i tried doing so,but found their interface somewhat confusing-they are asking users to enter some info under "Category","company" and  "nature of complaint" fields-when i entered some values there they were not accepted.

Has anyone tried lodging a complaint at INGRAM before?Would it be more effective than CPGRAMS when it comes to resolving disputes related to buying/selling etc?


----------



## billubakra (Jul 30, 2018)

quicky008 said:


> i have lodged a grievance at cpgrams-not sure whether any good will come of it or not but we need to wait and see....
> 
> while registering at cpgrams,they gave me the option to lodge a complaint directly at the official website of the ministry of consumer affairs(INGRAM)-i tried doing so,but found their interface somewhat confusing-they are asking users to enter some info under "Category","company" and  "nature of complaint" fields-when i entered some values there they were not accepted.
> 
> Has anyone tried lodging a complaint at INGRAM before?Would it be more effective than CPGRAMS when it comes to resolving disputes related to buying/selling etc?


Lile I said it is a sarkari website. You never know whether these babus will take action or not. File a complaint in the consumer court, government's consumer forum which you have mentioned is like next to impossible to lodge a conplaint. Also file a police report of cheating if you have links.


----------



## billubakra (Jul 31, 2018)

Any updates?


----------



## quicky008 (Aug 1, 2018)

yesterday i called ebay and gave them an earful-i also demanded that they should return my money immediately or be prepared to be prosecuted.I also told them how the seller has behaved with me and refused to acknowledge in writing that he has received the item.Then they said that they will talk to the seller and get back to me-if he confesses to receiving the item then my money will be refunded.

So everything now hinges on whether the seller tells them the truth of not-if he lies to them like the scumbag that he is,then i don't think ebay will do anything to help.They are probably gonna call and give me an update on the situation by today-lets see what happens(i am not keeping my fingers crossed though).


----------



## quicky008 (Aug 1, 2018)

The promised call from the ebay representative never actually came-so i called them once again today,this time someone else spoke to me-when i asked what had happened she put my call on hold for a while and then said that they had contacted the seller but he has denied ever receiving the item(why am i not surprised?!).I told them that i had call recordings that could prove that he has received the item,but they said that they wont accept anything other than written proof.

Then i demanded to speak to a senior official of ebay,but was told that he is not available right now but they can arrange for him to contact me tomorrow.

I have given up all hope of getting any refund at this stage-it seems ebay and the seller have given me the shaft one last time before finally shutting shop for good!

And i have given that son of a bitch seller a negative feedback on ebay today as there's no chance that he will relent and acknowledge getting the item.

(ps-can dtdc help me in this regard if i  request them to give me a written statement containing all the details regarding this shipment(including the full address and name of seller),and the confirmation of the date and time on which the item was delivered to him?)


----------



## billubakra (Aug 1, 2018)

quicky008 said:


> The promised call from the ebay representative never actually came-so i called them once again today,this time someone else spoke to me-when i asked what had happened she put my call on hold for a while and then said that they had contacted the seller but he has denied ever receiving the item(why am i not surprised?!).I told them that i had call recordings that could prove that he has received the item,but they said that they wont accept anything other than written proof.
> 
> Then i demanded to speak to a senior official of ebay,but was told that he is not available right now but they can arrange for him to contact me tomorrow.
> 
> ...


Sorry to hear that bro. Yes ask dtdc for a pod, it will have everything that you are asking for.
Find a legal guy, lawyer in your area. File a case and lodge a cheating case in the police station.
Flipkart, Snapdeal will follow eBay's path soon.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Aug 1, 2018)

That is why govt should have allowed 100% FDI in retail by now,foreign companies have much better quality management of sellers on their platform.

P.S.Even amazon is not exactly "foreign" because it is still bound by FDI rules & majority stake is controlled by Indians.


----------



## billubakra (Aug 2, 2018)

whitestar_999 said:


> That is why govt should have allowed 100% FDI in retail by now,foreign companies have much better quality management of sellers on their platform.
> 
> P.S.Even amazon is not exactly "foreign" because it is still bound by FDI rules & majority stake is controlled by Indians.



Afaik Amazon's subsidiaries like Cloudtail has 50:50 share with Narayan Murthy. If the consumer act can be rationalized then these things will reduce.


----------



## patkim (Aug 3, 2018)

Send a detailed letter to both ebay & seller clearly demanding the refund and detaining out your case with any other documents like photo copies of courier receipts etc.
Send this letter by India Post Register AD only and keep the acknowledgement received in due course for legal records.

Till the time ebay continues to exists as legal entity, keep following up with them again and again asking for refund.


----------



## billubakra (Aug 4, 2018)

patkim said:


> Send a detailed letter to both ebay & seller clearly demanding the refund and detaining out your case with any other documents like photo copies of courier receipts etc.
> Send this letter by India Post Register AD only and keep the acknowledgement received in due course for legal records.
> 
> Till the time ebay continues to exists as legal entity, keep following up with them again and again asking for refund.


They won't answer to his letters as he is just an individual for them whose case has been settled. If the same is being sent by a lawyer on a letterhead then its a whole different ballgame. The recordings should be sufficient provided he pursues it legally.


----------



## patkim (Aug 4, 2018)

> They won't answer to his letters as he is just an individual for them whose case has been settled. If the same is being sent by a lawyer on a letterhead then its a whole different ballgame. The recordings should be sufficient provided he pursues it legally.



The intent behind sending the letter is that they are bound to reply and if not they accept what OP has said. In any case OP has a legal proof in hand that he send a formal letter to them. I have no idea if OP wants to peruse this legally. A lawyer will charge as high as 4 - 5 K just to send a legal notice so you can imagine how much would the the overall expenses would be if one wants to take a legal way.

As far as recordings are concerned in Indian judicial system, audio recording on its own is not accepted as a valid proof in the court of law (Unlike what is depicted in bollywood movies) unless you prove convincingly beyond doubt that the voice in the recordings indeed belongs to the person in question and is not mimicked.

So one needs to take the voice samples and get it verified thru forensics and present the findings in the court.

Come what may, OP should follow-up with ebay on this time and again and push his refund claim. Chances are less that he will get a refund but they are certainly zero if he does not do that now.


----------



## billubakra (Aug 4, 2018)

@patkim
_The intent behind sending the letter is that they are bound to reply and if not they accept what OP has said. In any case OP has a legal proof in hand that he send a formal letter to them. I have no idea if OP wants to peruse this legally. A lawyer will charge as high as 4 - 5 K just to send a legal notice so you can imagine how much would the the overall expenses would be if one wants to take a legal way._
If he sends his letter on a white piece of paper by signing it, ebay is not bound to reply him as they have already closed his case. If a lawyer sends it on his letterhead then they are bound to reply him. Yes hiring one will cost him money, but he can claim legal expenses, price of the product and interest in the suit.
_
As far as recordings are concerned in Indian judicial system, audio recording on its own is not accepted as a valid proof in the court of law (Unlike what is depicted in bollywood movies) unless you prove convincingly beyond doubt that the voice in the recordings indeed belongs to the person in question and is not mimicked.
So one needs to take the voice samples and get it verified thru forensics and present the findings in the court._
Please help me for my knowledge's sake. Say you abused me, threatened me or whatever and I record your voice in the court. Then does the court order for a forensic test or something?

@quicky008
Any updates?


----------



## patkim (Aug 4, 2018)

> Say you abused me, threatened me or whatever and I record your voice in the court. Then does the court order for a forensic test or something?



It's a different story when crime happens in presence of law officers, everywhere else you have to prove it.
It's at the discretion of the court to decide the exact liability of the culprit towards the victim. The lawsuit expenses may or may not be recoverable depending upon the extent of the crime.


----------



## quicky008 (Aug 4, 2018)

Sorry for the delayed reply guys,i must say that i am really grateful to all of you for your support.I was busy for the last few days and so i couldn't respond sooner.
When i contacted ebay last wednesday they said that they will have some senior member of their team contact me directly and give me an update regarding this situation,but i suppose it should come to nobody's surprise that they didn't make good on their promise and no one from their end has bothered to reach out to me till date.

It seems they are making such false promises deliberately in an attempt to stall me because they know that if they can drag the matter on till 14th august then it will have to be left unresolved as ebay will shut down after 14th,and then they will no longer have to take responsibility for this again.

Any way i called them again today and described the whole situation once more(ad nauseam)-again they gave me the same stock response that they will look into the matter and call me back-but this time their representative assured me that i will surely get a callback within 72hrs! This might just be a bluff but that's all i could get out of that fellow-and it seems he was really desperate to hang up for some reason and so i couldn't discuss the matter at length.

As far as sending a legal notice to ebay and/or the seller is concerned,i have given it some thought but i am reluctant to go that route as a lawyer would most likely charge me an exorbitant amount of money just to send the notice(just as Patkim has said)-due to my financial constraints,i am not willing to spend that much for an item that costed me around 2000 rupees.I understand that letting this matter go would be a very foolish decision as it will allow the fraudulent seller and his abettor ebay to get away by cheating their customer in broad daylight,but unfortunately i dont think i can afford to pursue this legally due to financial reasons.However will it make any difference if i send them such a letter on my own and demand the refund?

Also i think CPGRAMs has taken no action regarding the complaint i lodged at their site either as they haven't given me any updates on it till date-the worthless morons that they are,even expecting them to help out an average citizen with his troubles would be a tremendous folly! After sometime they will probably close the case and mark it as "solved" even though they did absolutely nothing to help.

I think patkim is right in stating that the voice recordings would not be treated as valid proof in a court of law,and that scumbag seller and ebay are fully aware of this and so they don't seem the least bothered about it as they know fully well that with or without the recordings,i am still well and truly f**ked(thanks to the astounding legal system we have in this country)!!

However i am thinking of writing to DTDC  to see if i can persuade them to provide me with a statement confirming that the item was truly delivered to the seller-maybe if i give this document to ebay,they might change their stance on this situation and decide to give me the refund.The only problem is there is hardly any time left to get things done-even if i am able to procure this proof from DTDC,it is probably gonna take a while.

After ebay shuts down on 14th august,who will take responsibility of settling any pending disputes or issues they might still have?Will Flipkart be answerable for them(as they are supposedly its parent company right now)?


----------



## patkim (Aug 4, 2018)

If I correctly understand, ebay will have to exists as a legal entity for some more time because you can still make a purchase on ebay on 12-Aug-18 and they will have to remain open to service you, despite they won't be accepting any orders come 14-Aug.  Ebay FAQ

Did you get a chance to write to the top mgmt of ebay/flipkart as the emails were shared by @billubakra ? There have been several instances in the past where I have hit the CEO's and it was fruitful.

It also disappoints me and angers me that the seller is going to put that item for stock again and sell it again to make more money.

Taking out spare time continue to follow-up with ebay till they exist. If they don't come back call them again asking why? Do get the formal delivery proof from courier and send a copy of that to ebay, still demanding refund despite case closure.

ebay has always been filled with sellers selling fake, duplicate, counterfeit products and flipkart is going to inherit it now. 

Also spread a bad word about the seller thru all forums you can imagine. Create  a free blog on wix / weebly or any other easy to use website builder of your choice and write a blog about your experience and let it additionally get indexed by search engines.


----------



## quicky008 (Aug 7, 2018)

A faint glimmer of hope at long last-yesterday i contacted ebay's customer care team once again and was treated to the same old song and dance that they've been subjecting me to for all this while-however this time while talking their representative mentioned that i am gonna get my refund! To confirm whether i've heard him correctly or not,i asked him if it was true,then he told me that someone from their claims team will contact me by tonight and give me an update regarding the situation,also he reiterated that i would be getting my refund eventually.

I had sent them an email of complaint against the seller recently and they've replied to it today,this is what they have stated in it:


" Thank you for contacting eBay India Customer Service.

We understand from your email that, you have concern for Claim ID-3620991

We apologize for the inconvenience that has been caused to you in this concern.

We would like to inform you that we have already escalated this concern for reopen the claim. Once it gets resolved you would be intimated.

We request you to kindly be rest assured as you will surely get revert back from our respective team as soon as possible.

If you have any query just reply on this email and we get back to you very soon.

Regards,

Tinki yadav

eBay India Customer Service"

So it seems my repeated calls and emails have not completely been in vain after all-lets hope whatever they are saying is true and they are not just trying to stall me with their fake promises and assurances.Now i suppose there's nothing more we can do other than see and wait what happens next.


----------



## billubakra (Aug 7, 2018)

quicky008 said:


> A faint glimmer of hope at long last-yesterday i contacted ebay's customer care team once again and was treated to the same old song and dance that they've been subjecting me to for all this while-however this time while talking their representative mentioned that i am gonna get my refund! To confirm whether i've heard him correctly or not,i asked him if it was true,then he told me that someone from their claims team will contact me by tonight and give me an update regarding the situation,also he reiterated that i would be getting my refund eventually.
> 
> I had sent them an email of complaint against the seller recently and they've replied to it today,this is what they have stated in it:
> 
> ...


Good luck. Did you attach the pod and weight of the package from dtdc?


----------



## quicky008 (Aug 7, 2018)

yeah i had mentioned the parcel's weight in an earlier email(60gms)-but didn't state anything regarding it in my letter of complaint.


----------



## Nerevarine (Aug 7, 2018)

I would expect the worst if I were you. Always expect the worst when it comes to ebay/snapdeal.


----------



## billubakra (Aug 7, 2018)

quicky008 said:


> yeah i had mentioned the parcel's weight in an earlier email(60gms)-but didn't state anything regarding it in my letter of complaint.


Get the same from DTDC
Subhasish Chakraborty <subhasish@dtdc.com>,
"DTDCCO (GENERAL USE)" <dtdcco@dtdc.com>,
CSS CORPORATE OFFICE <css.co@dtdc.com>,
"Jaggoseni Paul (PA to Director)" <jaggoseni.paul@dtdc.com>


----------



## quicky008 (Aug 9, 2018)

Nerevarine said:


> I would expect the worst if I were you. Always expect the worst when it comes to ebay/snapdeal.


yeah you are right,it seems i spoke too soon.Today i contacted them again as their representative didn't give me any updates about the situation within the 72hrs time frame like he had promised earlier(does that surprise anyone?)-and now they are singing a totally different tune.....

Today a lady spoke to me and she sounded somewhat arrogant and rude-i had to explain the whole thing to her all over again as she seemed totally oblivious to what was going on-then she checked my case and said that unless the seller acknowledged that he had got the item or i could furnish a valid POD from DTDC they wont be able to help me in any way-so it seems we are back to square one again! Then she said they will attempt to contact the seller once more and then revert back to me within 24 hrs-but we all know what its outcome is gonna be like,right?  

I think they are deliberately trying to waste my time by harping on the same thing again rather than trying to make any real progress regarding this situation-they know that if they can drag the matter on a little bit longer they wont have to take responsibility for it once ebay closes after 14th of august.

Btw i had sent some emails to the management team of flipkart as well but they have replied that i should contact ebay in this regard as this issue pertains to them only,not FK.So it seems flipkart wont take any responsibility for this either.

@billubakra :i had sent an email to customercare@dtdc,requesting them to provide me with a valid POD or a written statement with the confirmation of delivery-but they have sent me a generic reply stating that i should check the tracking info on DTDC's website if i wish to know the status of my shipment,which is totally useless

Now it seems i will have write to the new addresses you have provided and see if they respond favourably to my request or not.If they could atleast give me some kind of confirmation of the delivery in the form of a written statement then it would have perhaps been a game-changer.


----------



## billubakra (Aug 9, 2018)

quicky008 said:


> yeah you are right,it seems i spoke too soon.Today i contacted them again as their representative didn't give me any updates about the situation within the 72hrs time frame like he had promised earlier(does that surprise anyone?)-and now they are singing a totally different tune.....
> 
> Today a lady spoke to me and she sounded somewhat arrogant and rude-i had to explain the whole thing to her all over again as she seemed totally oblivious to what was going on-then she checked my case and said that unless the seller acknowledged that he had got the item or i could furnish a valid POD from DTDC they wont be able to help me in any way-so it seems we are back to square one again! Then she said they will attempt to contact the seller once more and then revert back to me within 24 hrs-but we all know what its outcome is gonna be like,right?
> 
> ...


Yes get the same from dtdc, keep those email ids in cc and ask for POD. Do one more thing, call the seller from some other number or get someone else call him posing as your attorney. Ask him why he told eBay the lie as in he didn't receive any product. If you call yourself then he will say that you didn't provide any feedback or some shit. Just tell him that you are filing cases of cheating and fraud under sections abcd(Google them). Also tell him that you are approaching the consumer court. And in the end tell him that you have his recording's and all the other details and that you will post them on youtube etc.  Also record this conversation.
What was the name of his store again? Let's search him on other websites and fuck that shithead. What is his number? Let's give him the ratings that he want on Truecaller. And maybe digitians who use wa etc.will send him some feedbacks.


----------



## billubakra (Aug 13, 2018)

Any updates?


----------



## quicky008 (Aug 13, 2018)

^Their customer support didn't bother to call me back as usual,so i gave them a call yesterday-i was told that i will be hearing from them by today.Today they have sent me an email with the following statements:

"We request you to provide valid proof of dispatch copies from courier company with all below mentioned details:

1. Receipt containing –
a : Seller's name and address
b : Description of content<name of the product>
c : Actual weight

Above mentioned details are missing.

You can send us proofs of shipment by sending from your registered email address to insellerverification@ebay.com . After providing valid proofs, we request you to coordinate with our customer support for reopening the claim. We look forward for your response at the earliest.

Regards,

eBay India Customer Service"

I had contacted DTDC earlier last week at the email addresses that you'd given me-after that they contacted me and i told them what my problem was.Then their representative said that while they couldn't issue an updated proof of dispatch like what ebay was demanding,they could provide me with a delivery proof from their center in Rudrapur(where the seller is based)to establish that the item had truly been delivered to him-he also requested me to send them the complete name and address of the seller so that they can investigate this matter further.

I sent them the seller's details on saturday but i am yet to hear back from them(DTDC i mean)-i dont know whether they will be able to help me or not.Even if they do provide me with some kind of documentation to prove that the item was delivered to the seller, i dont think those idiots at ebay will accept it as for some reason,they keep insisting on getting a proof of dispatch with all details duly included in it-its funny as the POD copy that i had given them already has these details,only the seller's address has been mentioned in short due to lack of space,and instead of mentioning the item's actual weight,its been stated as 'M',which is DTDC's code for an item of min. weight.

I dont understand why is ebay being so adamant about all these technicalities when it can easily be confirmed by other means whether the item was sent to the seller or not-also the seller's name,his address(in brief) and even his pin code has been mentioned in the courier receipt that i had given them-what does it matter if instead of the full address it is written in brief,also is not mentioning the actual weight of that item really that big of a deal?!  I think they are doing this deliberately to avoid giving my refund.

Till date i have called them and emailed them several times but they have not shown even a shred of empathy or courtesy towards me despite the fact that i have been a long time ebay customer.Also their customer care executives are really rude and are outright bluffers who kept assuring me every time i spoke to them that someone from their end will call me to discuss my problem-but till date they haven't fulfilled this promise,in fact i am the one who has to keep calling them back every few days(to no avail though)to follow up on this matter.

I am yet to receive any word or updates from DTDC and so i am not very hopeful that they will do anything to help.And i am really fed up with this situation want to bring this to an end.So i've been thinking would it be a good idea to edit the POD copy myself,make the required changes to it and send it to ebay?The worst that could possibly happen is that they will reject it as well and i wont be able to challenge them legally to get my money back-but i dont intend to take this matter to court anyway and therefore is there any harm in giving it a try and seeing what happens?This will be a last ditch attempt to see if i can get my money back somehow,as it seems i have exhausted all other possibilities at this stage.


----------



## billubakra (Aug 14, 2018)

quicky008 said:


> ^Their customer support didn't bother to call me back as usual,so i gave them a call yesterday-i was told that i will be hearing from them by today.Today they have sent me an email with the following statements:
> 
> "We request you to provide valid proof of dispatch copies from courier company with all below mentioned details:
> 
> ...


Mark a mail to Mr. Subhashish, they will reply you don't worry.
Did you call the seller like I said? eBay is history now.


----------



## billubakra (Aug 15, 2018)

*"While eBay has closed its India website for taking any new orders, it has set August 30 as the last date for buyers to raise claims for transactions done to date."
*


----------



## quicky008 (Aug 19, 2018)

Sorry for the late reply-i tried to contact that s.o.b. seller but he didn't return my calls-i think he is deliberately not accepting calls from unknown numbers.It seems he has duped a couple of other buyers on ebay as well,judging by some of the recent negative feedbacks he's received.I dont know why ebay is taking the side of an unscrupulous seller who has a track record of cheating his customers-do they have no sense of professionalism at all?

Now i have sent the edited POD copy with all the details they asked for to ebay-i also called them yesterday and asked them to reopen my case-they've said that they will call me back within 72 hrs(which i am almost certain they won't)-so i am probably going to have to call them again and again until they finally tell me their decision-and i am really curious as to what excuse they will cook up next if they don't want to refund my money.

And dtdc has sent me a proof of delivery in the form of the photo of the delivery sheet with the sign of the person who collected the item-its the same as the one i got from my local dtdc office earlier.I have forwarded that to ebay once more with the updated POD.

And despite sending scores of emails to flipkart they haven't responded favourably to any of them,even though ebay is supposed to be under their control now-lets hope they are not gonna end up becoming the spitting image of ebay in the coming days as far as their service and trustworthiness is concerned.


----------



## Nerevarine (Aug 19, 2018)

This is just horrible dude, I can totally understand the stress you are going through atm. 
I have faced several issues like this which ended up being unresolved.


----------



## quicky008 (Aug 19, 2018)

Ebay is just a paradise for cheaters and fraudsters-i regret that it took me so long to realize this,should never have bought that piece of s*it ram from that seller in the first place.

Which other indian ecommerce sites are as bad as ebay when it comes to customer service?


----------



## Nerevarine (Aug 19, 2018)

Snapdeal, its just as cancerous as ebay. Have been scammed there regarding a 360 controller.


----------



## quicky008 (Aug 19, 2018)

how about naaptol and shopclues?Heard they were pretty bad too.


----------



## Nerevarine (Aug 19, 2018)

Yes, but those you can easily know as fakes but Snapdeal and Ebay are large companies with ads and such.. It is not easy for a newbie to know if these companies are fake or not.
Ebay didnt use to be such a cesspool. I have even sold items there and bought many items including a samsung 850 evo ssd. Its just that all genuine sellers have lost interest in it. Because just like buyers getting scammed, sellers also get frequently scammed.


----------



## billubakra (Aug 21, 2018)

quicky008 said:


> Sorry for the late reply-i tried to contact that s.o.b. seller but he didn't return my calls-i think he is deliberately not accepting calls from unknown numbers.It seems he has duped a couple of other buyers on ebay as well,judging by some of the recent negative feedbacks he's received.I dont know why ebay is taking the side of an unscrupulous seller who has a track record of cheating his customers-do they have no sense of professionalism at all?
> 
> Now i have sent the edited POD copy with all the details they asked for to ebay-i also called them yesterday and asked them to reopen my case-they've said that they will call me back within 72 hrs(which i am almost certain they won't)-so i am probably going to have to call them again and again until they finally tell me their decision-and i am really curious as to what excuse they will cook up next if they don't want to refund my money.
> 
> ...


Name of his store? And is he on other websites?

Also avoid paytm.


----------



## quicky008 (Aug 21, 2018)

his shop's name is OM solutions store,he is from rudrapur in uttarakhand.

And the name of his store on ebay was online.easy-not sure whether he's transacting on other websites or not.

And the person who runs this store is a dolt who goes by the name Shail kumari-i think he's the one who spoke to me on the phone when i called him earlier.

Btw on sunday Ebay sent me an email stating that they have accepted my request to reopen the claim-they further mentioned that they will be contacting me within 48 hrs to "discuss and resolve my claim".But this 48 hrs time frame is almost over,and i still have received no word from their side.


----------



## quicky008 (Aug 23, 2018)

A bit of good news at long last-today they called me and said that they have approved my refund and it will be credited to my bank a/c by sept 1st.

It seems sending the edited POD did the trick afterall-yesterday they had sent me an email stating that the seller is still denying the receipt of the item and so they needed 24 hrs more to resolve the matter-i had almost given up hope that i will be getting my refund,so to me,this news was completely unexpected-i think the seller had no choice but to tell the truth once he was presented with a proper pod with his name and address duly mentioned in it-his lies didn't hold up any longer.

If only i could get a hold of that slimy b*astard now and give him a sound thrashing,it would have pleased me to no end!! I had to suffer so much only because that scumbag won't confess that he had got the item!

However i suppose there's no reason to get excited just yet-i will hold off on making any more merriment until and unless they actually give me the money,coz with ebay one never knows!

Last but not the least,a BIG thanks to billubakra,Neveranine,patkim and others who constantly supported me with their precious advice and suggestions and gave me the impetus to soldier on-i don't think it would have been possible to accomplish this without their help!


----------



## billubakra (Aug 23, 2018)

quicky008 said:


> A bit of good news at long last-today they called me and said that they have approved my refund and it will be credited to my bank a/c by sept 1st.
> 
> It seems sending the edited POD did the trick afterall-yesterday they had sent me an email stating that the seller is still denying the receipt of the item and so they needed 24 hrs more to resolve the matter-i had almost given up hope that i will be getting my refund,so to me,this news was completely unexpected-i think the seller had no choice but to tell the truth once he was presented with a proper pod with his name and address duly mentioned in it-his lies didn't hold up any longer.
> 
> ...


Don't thank me brother. If you get your refund then thank God.
Post that chut*ya's number here.


----------



## Nerevarine (Aug 24, 2018)

quicky008 said:


> A bit of good news at long last-today they called me and said that they have approved my refund and it will be credited to my bank a/c by sept 1st.
> 
> It seems sending the edited POD did the trick afterall-yesterday they had sent me an email stating that the seller is still denying the receipt of the item and so they needed 24 hrs more to resolve the matter-i had almost given up hope that i will be getting my refund,so to me,this news was completely unexpected-i think the seller had no choice but to tell the truth once he was presented with a proper pod with his name and address duly mentioned in it-his lies didn't hold up any longer.
> 
> ...



DUDE, thats great news, I bet you must be relieved af.
Please take it as a personal responsibility from now on to educate anyone who wants to order items from bullshit websites like this, be it snapdeal, ebay, shopclues etc. No matter how good the deal is, its never worth giving away sanity.


----------



## quicky008 (Aug 24, 2018)

Alas my joy was short lived, ebay has shown its true colours once again..... Today a man claiming to be from ebay called me and said in really broken English that as the seller is denying the receipt of the item, now i will have to contact him via ebay messages and ask him to confirm that he has received the item. They will take any action depending on how he responds to my message, which essentially means if he denies getting the item they won't issue the refund!!! And they have given me 14hrs to contact that bastard.

Never in my life have i been so harassed over such a trivial thing!!


----------



## Nerevarine (Aug 24, 2018)

quicky008 said:


> Alas my joy was short lived, ebay has shown its true colours once again..... Today a man claiming to be from ebay called me and said in really broken English that as the seller is denying the receipt of the item, now i will have to contact him via ebay messages and ask him to confirm that he has received the item. They will take any action depending on how he responds to my message, which essentially means if he denies getting the item they won't issue the refund!!! And they have given me 14hrs to contact that bastard.
> 
> Never in my life have i been so harassed over such a trivial thing!!
> 
> @billubakra:that mofo's number is 7017689100.


PM him the number and remove from the post, No matter how much of an asshole that is, i think sharing anyone's number is against forum rules.

Man its crazy how much ebay is trying not to pay you your money back.


----------



## quicky008 (Aug 24, 2018)

ok, ph no. removed from post.


----------



## billubakra (Aug 24, 2018)

quicky008 said:


> Alas my joy was short lived, ebay has shown its true colours once again..... Today a man claiming to be from ebay called me and said in really broken English that as the seller is denying the receipt of the item, now i will have to contact him via ebay messages and ask him to confirm that he has received the item. They will take any action depending on how he responds to my message, which essentially means if he denies getting the item they won't issue the refund!!! And they have given me 14hrs to contact that bastard.
> 
> Never in my life have i been so harassed over such a trivial thing!!


What a shame man. Do one last thing, upload those recordings in GDrive or somewhere and send them to ebay and hope that some good person goes through it. Keep the ceo and chairman of ebay in loop. Their mail id is available online, not able to copy paste as some update is going on.


----------



## topgear (Aug 25, 2018)

quicky008 said:


> Alas my joy was short lived, ebay has shown its true colours once again..... Today a man claiming to be from ebay called me and said in really broken English that as the seller is denying the receipt of the item, now i will have to contact him via ebay messages and ask him to confirm that he has received the item. They will take any action depending on how he responds to my message, which essentially means if he denies getting the item they won't issue the refund!!! And they have given me 14hrs to contact that bastard.
> 
> Never in my life have i been so harassed over such a trivial thing!!



gone through all of your posts and you did a great job by sending them updated ( ahem* ) pod. now the pod must have tracking number on it so write / tell to the morons, monkeys and clowns at ebay CS to match the tracking no. of the pod with the tracking details on DTDC's website and if it's delivered then what else you can do. To make your case even stronger you have the photocopy of the signed delivery sheet provided you by DTDC.

the the sob seller may claim dtdc has delivered ( you must know how your enemies can react, right ) the item at wrong place and he ain't got the package. then there's really not much to do - I'm sorry to write like this but this is the biggest loophole of ebay as ebay itself took the cheaters lane and this way ebay can ensure it's profit and protect it's sellers interest - so they both win and customer suffers.

For cases like this the only suitable way is the legal way but our judicial system still is not enough to protect customer interest and please don't rely on call recordings as proving these are actual recordings is not a easy task and companies like ebay, Fk or even amazon don't give a damn about recordings by customer.

Ebay and Fk are still different entity legally and there are tons of laws and clauses between them so how shitty ebay might be you will still have to interact with ebay only.

Now ebay should have provided you with their own pick up service with tracking no. - this way all of these troubles could have been avoided but as ebay did not provided with you any now it's really difficult to make the seller confess in writing that he / she have received the item.

So argue with ebay about these points :
1. ebay should have provided with the pick service with tracking no.
2. You have provided ebay with every possible proofs it has asked for
3. If seller does not acknowledge that he has got the item then it's not your fault.
4. If ebay still refuses then go back to pint no. 1 and have some strong argument with that.

Now, talking about Shopclues, Snapdeal and Paytm - well bought many items from them and got some faulty. The silver lining they really do provide free pickup with courier service along with tracking details ( nuvo express ). Npow while purchasing from paytm and shopclues always make sure the item is either assured by or through some certified seller ( look for special icons ) - this way you can avoid many hassle.

As SD has stopped selling such SD fulfilled items  for the time being avoid SD.


----------



## topgear (Sep 11, 2018)

any update ?


----------



## quicky008 (Sep 13, 2018)

TLDR:None,at this stage one can assume that the money is as good as gone.

On 23rd Aug they called me to inform that they have approved my refund and closed my case(after i sent them the updated POD).They mentioned that i will receive it by September 3rd.Strangely however the following day a man from ebay contacted me again and said that the seller had raised a claim under  their "seller's protection scheme" or some nonsense like that and demanded that he be compensated for his "loss" as the item was sent to the "wrong address" and till date he hasn't received it!

I contacted their customer care later that day and talked to their representative,however this time i was told that as my refund was already approved,i dont need to do anything else-i would be getting my money all right.When i asked whether i needed to contact the seller or send them any proof of delivery i was told that it was not needed-the money would be credited to my account shortly as the case had been closed in my favour.Assuming the worst was behind me,i breathed a sigh of relief.

However a couple of days later ie on 27th august they quietly updated the guarantee claim status on my ebay account(without actually informing me)by stating that the seller is claiming that he had not received the item-therefore in order to prove that i had indeed sent the item to the right address,i needed to send them the POD copy(yet once again-after having sent it a few dozen times already!!) as well as a copy of the DRS sheet from the courier company within 72 hours! They claimed that they had tried to contact me on the phone but it was "unavailable" (which is total BS-i had received several phone calls that day ie on 27th aug,but no one from ebay had contacted me),hence they are apprising me of the latest developments through the updated status on my claims page.They added that if i didn't furnish the requested documents within the given time frame,my claim would be closed and the seller would be getting the refund instead of me-which is absolutely preposterous and infuriating to say the least.

The funny thing is i had already sent them the POD copy as well as the DRS sheet from the courier company several times via email earlier when the claim was still being processed-so why on earth were they asking for the same documents again?What would be the point of sending something that is supposed to be with them already?Besides when i had contacted them earlier they had mentioned that i wont have to send anything else as the case was closed and my refund was already approved-why did they say that if they wanted me to send the goddamned documents again?Was it some kind of a sick fu*king joke or what?!

Also normally when they change the claim status i receive an update on it at my registered email address-however this time I didn't receive any updates or notifications from them-besides as they had already informed me that my refund was approved i thought my troubles were over at last and didn't think i would need to keep checking my ebay claims page periodically,as the case was supposed to be closed by now! So i had no way of knowing that i had been asked to send the documents again,as i was happy in the knowledge that i would be getting my refund.

Actually it was all a carefully planned setup to avoid returning my money-and i wonder would there have been any use of sending the documents at all?It seems no matter what i do or say,they are always taking the seller's word over mine!

When it was nearing the end of august i checked my ebay claims page once again(just for the heck of it),only to find that they had reversed their decision and closed my case,approving the refund for that cheating scumbag of a seller instead of me-because according to them "the customer didn't send the required documents-hence case has been closed and refund denied!!" .The absurdity of the situation is that i had already sent them the documents a couple of dozen times before,yet they had the nerve to ask for the same documents again and close the case when i failed to send them for the umpteenth time (simply because i wasn't aware that they had asked me to send it again).

This is tantamount to extreme harassment-they intentionally misled me to avoid giving my money back-it would not be too far fetched to assume that ebay and that fraudster seller were in on this together the whole time!!

As weird and confusing as this sequence of events may seem,they clearly prove how awfully f*cked up and useless their customer service really is. They really deserve to be sued for this-if i had deep pockets and the time to pursue this thing seriously i would have done so by now.

I wish someone would call that seller and give him a good deal of "tongue lashing",if you can catch my drift-that mofo really deserves it!


----------



## topgear (Sep 19, 2018)

worst but was expected. So on the deal ebay got it's cut, the seller got his and the product and you only got all the harassment. 

Ebay was mediocre before but gotten worse by the time it hold the hand of FK. I once bought some cashew packs but seller sent me 2 packs less. Raised claim, seller did not respond and ebay suspended the account without any communication but still they refunded the sum.

Once more got a faulty wifi dongle but ebay told me to go to service center as sellers has listed the products after sales service is handled by service center but as that was a cheap dongle there were no service center. Anyway, ebay CS jerks was not ready to accept the facts sop closed the case. Did not receive refund or replacement. Seller did not replied.

See this is how sellers / Companies tend to cheat customers as  not many will go for legal proceeding because of the complexity, the time it takes and mostly for the price of the product is less then the court proceedings. Also the amount of time involved as it's not possible for everyone to spare time from their daily routine life

Anyway, keep the seller's address on record and may be someday your time will also come. As for now concentrate on your work, health and have fun.


----------

